# Neglected composers game round 4, March 24-26



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After removing round 1 composers with no votes, we now have 28 neglected composers nominated in three rounds:

Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 3
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 2
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937)
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946)
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 1
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 3
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947)
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 7
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 2
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001)
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 2
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812)
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 1
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 3
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 3
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 2
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 3
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 4
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 2
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 2
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 1
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 4

You can read about these composers and listen to their music in the first three threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 3: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html

Starting in this round, no more nominations. Each member may vote for one or two composers. You may do this once each round. I will try to open a new round every 48 hours, or as near that as possible, at which time the old round closes and everybody gets another turn.

Our final list of "most undeservedly neglected" will be made up of composers getting a total of ten votes. They will take their places in the Pantheon of the Unappreciated, to bask forever in the shade rather than the sunshine they deserve. But some of us, at least, will remember them. Occasionally.

And thus beginneth Round 4. Remember, voting only!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Me first!
Denisov
Arensky
thank-you very much!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Casella and Respighi. Two underrated Italian impressionists (try saying that three times fast!:lol


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Hummel and Field.

Is there a well defined end to the game (i.e. when do the rounds stop)?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Field
Chausson


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Is there a well defined end to the game (i.e. when do the rounds stop)?


Well, it'll certainly stop when all 28 composers are empantheonated. Or maybe everybody will be bored by the time we have a top ten. Open to suggestions!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vote for Arriaga, Zelenka.

Current listing:
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 4
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 3
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937)
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946)
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 1
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 3
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 1
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 8
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 2
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001)
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 3
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812)
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711–1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 4
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894)
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 3
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 2
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 3
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 5
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 2
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 2
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 1
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 5


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Voting for Ashton and Toch.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Clementi and Dussek


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Voting for: Bantock & Bridge


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Very difficult to choose which ones to vote to. Clementi and Meyerbeer I don't really consider neglected so I will stick to the ones that I've never heard of before and just listen to the presented works. And since I don't really consider first hearing to result in a good judgement, there's a lot of work still. 

And is that Chausson-guy really that good, and his he that neglected, since he allready has 8 votes? 

My first impression for what it's worth is that the neglected composers of the romantic era are more worth neglecting then the more classic or the more modern ones.

Thank God it's just a game!!:lol:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Zelenka & Wieniawski


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Melartin and Bantock
Thanks Ken!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Karl-Birger Blomdahl and Ikuma Dan


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Arensky and Lekeu

How many times can we vote for the same composer? This is round four. Can I vote for these same composers in the next round?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Blomdahl and Denisov


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> How many times can we vote for the same composer? This is round four. Can I vote for these same composers in the next round?


Per the rules, you may vote for whomever you wish. Maybe that's not such a good idea, since there's a definite tendency to vote for "your guy" and ignore the others. OTOH, if you're the only one voting for your own nomination(s), you're probably not going to get too far without the support of others. Worthy of thought. I'll noodle on it and also welcome suggestions!

Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 5
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 3
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 1
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 2
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 3
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 4
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 1
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
1: Ernest Chausson (1855-1899) - 8
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 3
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 1
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 4
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 1
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 1
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 4
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 3
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 3
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 3
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 5
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 2
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 2
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 3
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 6


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This two-day round is half over by the clock. 13 voters so far.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

My votes go to Arriaga and Catalani


----------



## schzt (Mar 15, 2017)

Johann Joseph Fux is definitely a neglected composer too


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Respighi
Casella


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This round is closed. Please go to round 5, where voting is open.

http://www.talkclassical.com/48202-neglected-composers-game-round.html#post1212316


----------

